# Surplus free time.......need fishing partners DE/OCMD



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Well it looks like I may be getting laid off in the near future. I will have plenty of free time on my hands while I hunt for a new job and I would like to find a few more guys to fish with on my boat...........have to keep my mind off the situation somehow, right?

I primarily run out of IRI, but will occasionally trailer to fish the DE bay or OCMD if running offshore. I target everything from flatfish to tuna.

Quite a few guys from this board have fished with me in the past and I'm sure they will agree that we usually do pretty good and always have a great time. 

Send me a message if you would like to join me.......especially if you can go during the week.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the job Duke, all the luck to you and hope you have a quick turn around with finding a new one


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Greg,

Thanks for the well wishes. Yesterday was my last day. I saw this coming for quite some time and already had feelers out. I have already been contacted by a couple of recruiters so I'm optimistic that I will be back in the saddle quickly. I'm using today to file for UC, pay some bills and tie up loose ends...................then off to the beach for several days to fix my head.


Anyone who wants to fish, just send me a message. I'm planning on doing some sea bass fishing and sharking over the next week or two then switching over to tuna and the flat one's.


----------

